# Anything happening around the cape?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

The nice fish hit AI/VA nearly two weeks ago, so are they around the cape or have they passed on by already?

I'll be down from June 7th till the 13th, so I am hoping to get some of the tail end of the spring run, or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Striper and Drum are running pretty thick Bob. They are catching from the ferry jetty clear up into the Villas. Weakies up to six pounds have been caught at Higbees on bloods.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info Dogg ... figured as much, but there isn't much info to be found online, so I'm glad the man who knows responded


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw a bona fide pic of a 52" bass taken from the beach in N.Wildwood Saturday. The 10yo girl who landed it was all of about 52" herself. Unreal.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

52 inches is awesome! I have gotten some nice stripers in the freezer already, but could use some more black drum and maybe some weakies and/or flatties. Sounds like it could be productive fishing, assuming they stay around till the 7th! Looking to hit the usual spots ... poverty, CMP, sunset, new england creek mouth, higbees, and maybe towne bank.


----------

